# Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700



## böhser onkel (16. Oktober 2011)

*Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Hallo,

Ich geh am Freitag auf ne Lan.

Dort wird unter anderem Supreme Comander gezockt.

Packt mein Rechner das?

Oder ist die Cpu zu schwach ?

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Empfohlen wird 3 GHz oder Dual Core CPU, da dürftest du noch mithalten können oder notfalls die CPU etwas kitzeln


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Jau kitzel sie auf 3,2 Ghz...  Müsste schon drin sein.


----------



## The_Rock (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Mit ensprechendem Lüfter aber. Wenn er nen Boxed hat, kanners vergessen.


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Logisch, aber ein Mugen kostet z.B. auch nicht die Welt, und den Unterschied von 2,6 auf 3,2 merkt er sicher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Er hat eine Corsair Wakü


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne nutzt Supreme Commander max. 3 CPU Kerne. Ein bischen Oc wäre sicher nicht schlecht, weil die Leistung pro Kern kann eigentlich gar nicht hoch genug sein bei dem Spiel. Es müssen nur genug Einheiten auf der Karte sein, irgendwann klappt dir jede CPU weg.


----------



## böhser onkel (17. Oktober 2011)

Oh oh,

Kann ich dem spieltechnich irgfndwie entgegenwirken?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Klar . Einheiten-Limit (500 ist ganz ordentlich) auf großen Maps hilft gut, gerade, wenn 8 Spieler dabei sind.
Bei kleineren Maps und 4 Spielern wird deine CPU nicht das Problem sein...


----------



## böhser onkel (17. Oktober 2011)

Aber dann stehn mir weniger Einheiten zur Verfügung


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

oce deine cpu du hast sowiso die komponenten dar ,DDR 2 1066mhz board , alles gute hardware vom oc auszugehn , cpu hast du q6700 der hatt den multi 10 

3.6ghz müßte locker gehen bei dier 

multi auf 9 + Fsb auf 400 = 3.6ghz 50 % übertaktung reicht alle mal aus

 3.0 ghz müßtes du schon haben . weche stepping ist das cpu B3 / G0


----------



## Rolk (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Aber dann stehn mir weniger Einheiten zur Verfügung



Die Begrenzung gilt natürlich für alle Spieler.

Edit: Die Anzahl der Einheiten wird meistens auch nur dann ein Problem, wenn KI Gegner mit von der Partie sind. Die setzen genre auf Masse anstatt auf Klasse.


----------



## böhser onkel (18. Oktober 2011)

Oc kann ich vergessen.


Ok , ja wir 4 gegen Cpu


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Oc kann ich vergessen.
> 
> 
> Ok , ja wir 4 gegen Cpu



Na ja, wird schon schief gehen. Notfalls nötige deine Kollegen die Ki zu rushen, bevor sie die ganze Karte zubaut.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist gut.

Die Ki haut uns zu klump


----------



## MrReal1ty (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Also ich hab noch nen Q6600 und der hat das Spiel bis jetzt immer gepackt (selbst mit KI, die die ganze Karte zumüllt)  

Aber gut - wenn du merkst das es nicht ganz rund läuft kannste ja ocen.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Supreme Comander zu stark für Quad 6700*

Ich hab auch schon einen Q9550 massiv einbrechen sehen. Da muss dann aber schon die Hölle los sein.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Oktober 2011)

Ok…dann war bei uns die Hölle los


Oh gott oh gott


----------



## NexusEXE (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ne intel core 2 duo cpu. Läuft auf den mittleren einstellungen im 4v4 mod relativ flüssig.


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Oktober 2011)

Ok


Dann test ich mal


----------

